# Tire Chains



## M1A2 Hahn (Feb 27, 2014)

The wheels on my old Hahn sometimes slip on packed snow if I'm going up an incline, even in first gear.
The sidewalls are too close to the transmission housing to fit chains on the tires. 
A longer axle would be ideal, but that seems pretty drastic. The tires are solid rubber with a thick Ag tread pattern, so maybe I could tap screws into the rubber to create studded tires.
Anybody with a different solution?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

M1A2 Hahn said:


> The wheels on my old Hahn sometimes slip on packed snow if I'm going up an incline, even in first gear.
> The sidewalls are too close to the transmission housing to fit chains on the tires.
> A longer axle would be ideal, but that seems pretty drastic. The tires are solid rubber with a thick Ag tread pattern, so maybe I could tap screws into the rubber to create studded tires.
> Anybody with a different solution?


I heard about someone doing that, but I didn't know if the poster was kidding or not so I didn't say anything.
It sounds like it would work.
And you can't flatten the tire? Right?

How do they stud a car snow tire?
Maybe you can get them studded if they just blast the studs in.
I never got into how to stud a tire.


----------



## RayZor Fist (Dec 21, 2013)

Sheet metal screws with 1/4 inch hex heads into the rubber knobs of the tire should be OK. That's what we did years ago for bicycle racing on ice.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

You could try moving the wheels out by welding up a 4" diameter pipe X 1' spacer to move the wheel outward from the hubs.Longer bolts to meet the added space. Not a heavy weight so it would pass. You could chain them up then.
I suppose you could install a second wheel on each side if you could source used parts cheap. Chain the outside dual. Farmers do these tricks all the time for hilly land.


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

I PUT CHAINS ON OLD SOLID TIRES......and they started falling apart. I THINK STUDS/SCREWS WOULD DO THE SAME. ONE OF MY THREADS COVERS A WHEEL CHANGE ON MY BINFORD 5000 A COUPLE YEARS AGO. WORKED OUT FINE.


----------



## M1A2 Hahn (Feb 27, 2014)

All good solutions to my problem; thanks, guys.
I think the snow season's finally past, so I'll have some time to figure things out. 
Hurray for The Forum and its helpful members!
Tim would be proud, CAPTAINCONSUMER.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

M1A2 Hahn said:


> The wheels on my old Hahn sometimes slip on packed snow if I'm going up an incline, even in first gear.
> The sidewalls are too close to the transmission housing to fit chains on the tires.
> A longer axle would be ideal, but that seems pretty drastic. The tires are solid rubber with a thick Ag tread pattern, so maybe I could tap screws into the rubber to create studded tires.
> Anybody with a different solution?


If you have a Hahn-Eclipse Snow Giant, the manual shows they offered chains as an optional accessory. On page 7, tire chains, Stock #89, Model LH89 - "available for 3.50 x 6 semi-pneumatic tires. So they did make chains for your blower.

I also seen a picture of a Hahn with chains on. Believe it was a single stage however. The Gilson Snowblower Shop's Vintage Machine Showcase


----------



## M1A2 Hahn (Feb 27, 2014)

enigma-2 said:


> If you have a Hahn-Eclipse Snow Giant, the manual shows they offered chains as an optional accessory. On page 7, tire chains, Stock #89, Model LH89 - "available for 3.50 x 6 semi-pneumatic tires. So they did make chains for your blower.
> 
> I also seen a picture of a Hahn with chains on. Believe it was a single stage however. The Gilson Snowblower Shop's Vintage Machine Showcase


I appreciate your help. The Hahn Eclipse auger is chain-driven off the wheel, and the trans. housing is the same width for the 24" auger (mine) as well as the bigger ones. From what pictures I've found, it looks like the wheels need to get closer to the housing as the bucket gets narrower ( 26" to 24" for example), because both sprockets have to stay lined up, which results in the wheel/housing clearance narrowing. I do have a set of snowblower chains and they just can't begin to get in that small clearance on my machine.
If you are in possession of the manual and would sell, I'd like to buy it.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I would absolutely try the sheet metal screws in the tires. I have an old Toro snowblower that came with studded tires from the dealer back in 1971 and i can't believe the traction difference over my old snowblower with no chains or studs.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

M1A2 Hahn said:


> I appreciate your help. The Hahn Eclipse auger is chain-driven off the wheel, and the trans. housing is the same width for the 24" auger (mine) as well as the bigger ones. From what pictures I've found, it looks like the wheels need to get closer to the housing as the bucket gets narrower ( 26" to 24" for example), because both sprockets have to stay lined up, which results in the wheel/housing clearance narrowing. I do have a set of snowblower chains and they just can't begin to get in that small clearance on my machine.
> If you are in possession of the manual and would sell, I'd like to buy it.


 I'll bet they were special chains, extra small link or just cable on the engine side, that sort of thing. 

As for the manuals, I would be happy to send you a color PDF of the three manuals via email. (Includes operators manual, engine manual & parts manual.)

Give me your address and I'll shoot it over tonight. (But I would show it as myname<at>anyplace<dot>com to avoid the harvestors.)


----------



## M1A2 Hahn (Feb 27, 2014)

Your offer is exceedingly generous, and I thank you for helping me gain much greater knowledge about my Hahn Eclipse Snow Giant. I am touched that you would do that for me.
Send to: *purcellt<at>earthlink<dot>net*
I hope some day to return your favor in some way. These manuals are just what I've been looking for so I can properly maintain and repair the machine.
Thank you again, and my very best wishes to you.
Tony


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

M1A2 Hahn said:


> The wheels on my old Hahn sometimes slip on packed snow if I'm going up an incline, even in first gear.
> The sidewalls are too close to the transmission housing to fit chains on the tires.
> A longer axle would be ideal, but that seems pretty drastic. The tires are solid rubber with a thick Ag tread pattern, so maybe I could tap screws into the rubber to create studded tires.
> Anybody with a different solution?


Hey Tony. 
Was looking at a site and remembered you were having a problem with side space (chains). If chains will not work, perhaps cleats will. Their "SnoClows" only require 1/2" clearance between tire and case.
Home - Tired of Tire Chains? Advanced Traction Systems, GoClaws, SnoClaws, SnoBootz, Inventor Tony Bright

I seen where some fellas were talking about screw-in ice cleats on the tractor forum.
http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=217160

That could be a better way to go.


----------



## M1A2 Hahn (Feb 27, 2014)

enigma-2 said:


> Hey Tony.
> Was looking at a site and remembered you were having a problem with side space (chains). If chains will not work, perhaps cleats will. Their "SnoClows" only require 1/2" clearance between tire and case.
> Home - Tired of Tire Chains? Advanced Traction Systems, GoClaws, SnoClaws, SnoBootz, Inventor Tony Bright
> 
> ...


Thank you for remembering my dilemma and offering ways to solve it. 
The SnoClaws seem perfect, but their per-axle price is well outside my budget. 
I'm going to check out the ice cleats online. For my solid rubber tires they seem like a very good possibility. 
Long live old, outdated snowblowers!


----------



## M1A2 Hahn (Feb 27, 2014)

I want to thank all the posters for helping me think through how to get traction for my solid rubber tires. 
I did find a variation of sheet metal screw, with a raised edge around perimeter of the hex head. They're marketed for track tires and are called "Kold Cutters"...makes me hungry for a sliced turkey sandwich. 
eBay--250 count for 20 bucks, and just a drill to install. I think its worth a try.
My driveway surface is aged asphalt so scratches are OK, but on other surfaces the screw heads could maybe make some marks.


----------

